#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: USA: Lilly zahlt 500 Mio US-Dollar für Nebenwirkungen von Zyprexa® >

## aerzteblatt.de

Indianapolis - Der amerikanische Pharmakonzern Lilly hat sich mit den Anwälten von rund 18.000 Klägern auf die außergerichtliche Zahlung von 500 Millionen US-Dollar geeinigt. Gegenstand der Klagen waren die diabetogenen Nebenwirkungen des Medikaments ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

